
Making $300k in San Francisco can still mean living paycheck-to-paycheck - spking
https://m.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/middle-class-budget-San-Francisco-300-000-13741570.php
======
xiaosun
God I hate idiotic articles like this.

I'm pretty sure the definition of "paycheck-to-paycheck" doesn't mean having
"difficulty" (only $4500 of cushion!) affording discretionary and luxury
expenses like "weekly date nights, 3 weeks of vacation, luxury 3 row SUV,
Coach & Banana Republic clothes, and $7 grand for entertainment).

~~~
idDriven
Yeah I've seen a breakdown similar to this for a couple with kids making about
450k in NY. I see it as the whole 'keeping up with the Jonses'' kinda middle
class lifestyle that was more commonplace through the 50's and 70's is now
much harder to reach.

I don't think its idiotic, I mean even with 100k a year single its hard to
meet the traditional milestones of I own my own place [that used to be home
but a lot of areas like SF its increasingly out of reach to just own your own
studio] and can afford to have a kid and take care of daycare or a spouse.

Things that were formula education-work obtainable previously are increasingly
out of reach for a large population.

